# Suchmaschiene programmieren



## phyrexianer (24. Sep 2007)

Hallo Leude.... ich soll demnächst eine Suchmaschiene programmieren für den Internen gebraucht. Diese soll Dokumente durchsuchen nach Inhalt und diesen wohl Idizieren (denke wird das beste sein) kann mir denn einer Tips geben  oder links bei denen es um die "allgemeine Theorie" der Suschmaschienen geht.... also verschiedene Ansätze deren vor und nachteile usw. 

Hoffe das meine Anfrage "eindeutig" genug war ;-)


----------



## Wildcard (24. Sep 2007)

Schau dir Apache Lucene an.


----------



## phyrexianer (24. Sep 2007)

genau das was ich gesucht habe...... vielen Dank :-D


----------

